# IS IT OVER ALREADY?????????



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

Last weekend we had thousands of canada and snow geese, and started seeing lots of ducks. Now this week has been a little cold and wet, and we went out yesterday and we saw about 20 ducks and counted 5 canada geese. Put about 100 mile on my pickup and did'nt see anything. Are they all south? Is there still more to come down? Starting to look like we will have to switch to pheasent. :eyeroll:


----------



## Man of all Seasons (Sep 14, 2008)

migration isn't even close to being over bud, thats just how it goes, you get a good push of birds, then a lull, eventually you might see more birds again but it all depends on the area you hunt. birds usually dont completely stop movin through until freezup, but again it depends where your located and how far your willing to go to find them sometimes.


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

There are birds moving through my part of the state but they seem to keep on moving rather than staying even a day or 2. bird numbers are definetly down right now. I think the best of the season is over but what do I know.


----------



## shadow (Mar 5, 2003)

The migration is just starting. What has happened her by DL is that with so much water and standing crops, the birds have no reason to move. They are loafing in standing beans and feeding then walking to dry areas. In fact I know an area with corn that has water in the middle that is full of Mallards. Can't go in because owner won't let anyone. There are plenty of birds but they are dispersed because of the water and unbelievable amount of pressure balsting them from one water hole to the other. Lots and lots and lots of hutners in this area.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

> I think the best of the season is over but what do I know.


The seasons been open for two weeks???!!!

Barely any birds other than cacklers have moved down from Canada.....The best is still 2 weeks out :beer:


----------



## claimer (May 11, 2005)

oct. 8 bird count at oak hammock marsh, mb. was about 150,00 canadas, 160,000 snows and 60,000 ducks; going up oct. 12; our guide says migration is on and the best since 2004. finally getting freeze and some snow in chuchill. fully feathered drakes. would think next two weeks or so for nodak should be "hot".jim.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> I think the best of the season is over but what do I know.


Are you serious? I guess you dont know that much about the migration.


----------



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

Supposed to be back up in the 50s again according to 10 day forcast. May cause the birds to pause for a few days. I am predicting the best push around the first week of November. What do you guys think.


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Not even close to over, not even getting started. Just hold in there and they will show up again.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I am headed to ND for all of next week. So I'm hoping to get into some atleast.....


----------



## DOUBLEWEIM (Sep 25, 2008)

This thread is stupid. :eyeroll:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

goosehunternd said:


> > I think the best of the season is over but what do I know.
> 
> 
> Are you serious? I guess you dont know that much about the migration.


Wow, do you really have to jump on everyone for an opinion?

Must be nice to know everything. :roll:


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Just the begginning of the migration. It does seem like I have seen large numbers of swans, and snow geese already which seems earlier then normal, But the main migration of snows and mallards will probably start in a couple weeks through early november. I really haven't even seen many divers yet. But it is all weather dependent so you just need to get out as much as you can, you never know we may have a early freeze up.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

It's funny to read these reports, you can tell where the birds are very plentiful because no one from that area is complaining much.

It's got to be so easy to get on google earth and find where the water is. The birds see water from way up in the air and make the changes necessary. For dumb ol bird brains they sure seem to keep alot of humans guessing..... :lol:


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

DOUBLEWEIM said:


> This thread is stupid. :eyeroll:


I didn't mean to make this sound like a stupid question. I just got into waterfowl 2 years ago, and the last 2 years when the ducks left they were gone! I was just looking to see if there is still migration coming.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Till next year. I just go done putting all my gear away.


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

My son and I will be there next Friday. We cant wait. If there's no ducks or geese we'll hunt pheasants. I really don't care just want to shoot something that tastes good and work my yellow lab.
See ya next week
Duckjunky


----------

